# Modular Obelisk Tombstone



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

My latest obelisk tombstone that lets me break it down for easier storage.






Rich


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great idea! Looks nice. A cheap flame light inside the top would be a nice touch.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

That's an interesting idea, thanks! I tried to build one out of small computer fans last year and failed miserably.  I could certainly look at those who've been more successful! Thanks again.

Rich


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Modular is good I love obelisks but they do tend to be a challenge to store unless you go this route.

Looks as if you were at a Make and Take for part of your video.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Well thought out. Looks great too!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job on the obelisk. I like how you made the modular parts. I think a flame in the cup would look good too.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Fantastic job on that!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love it. That is so realistic looking. You know what you should do? Go to a real cemetery and set it up. Then see what the workers there do. It would be funny if you recorded it. Nice work.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well maybe one of beelce's flame would work in this 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15113
i like the obelisk, good job!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks all.

Heh! Setting it up in a real cemetery would be funny. And Roxy, you're correct! The NJ Hookerman M&T group. 

And Lilly, I had actually seen beelce's flame last year and tried to replicate it with other parts. I had cheap black plastic cauldrons, a couple of computer fans, etc. and as I mentioned above, it was an utter failure. I would need a bigger fan like beelce used as mine just didn't have the CFM's to push the silk higher.

Might try it again with something a bit stronger this year.

Rich


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks really great! I like the urn on the flat top. I had built a traditional obelisk two years ago and it get's a lot of good comments. These three dimensional stones with some height are really impressive in a cemetery. Nice job!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

GhoulishCop said:


> That's an interesting idea, thanks! I tried to build one out of small computer fans last year and failed miserably.  I could certainly look at those who've been more successful! Thanks again.
> 
> Rich


Hey GC, My thought was those cheap 15 dollar flame lights at Spirit Halloween. I hang them from my gutters and plant hooks and they really look cool. They also have a table top version but I think you could use either. Just make sure the bottom of the flame light pot is unobstructed because thats where the fan is.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great obelisk! I especially love the fact that it breaks apart for storage and you did a fantastic job painting it! Your aging technique looks so realistic, I am totally impressed! Nice job Rich!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Lunatic said:


> Hey GC, My thought was those cheap 15 dollar flame lights at Spirit Halloween. I hang them from my gutters and plant hooks and they really look cool. They also have a table top version but I think you could use either. Just make sure the bottom of the flame light pot is unobstructed because thats where the fan is.


Whoa! I forgot about them! I actually picked up several last year after Halloween from Spirit at 50% off. It was because my attempt had been so lame that I got them. Thanks for reminding me!

Rich


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Pumpkin (geez, I feel like we're dating when I say that ),

Thanks very much. Whatever technique I've used it's because I've learned from and stolen heavily from talented people on these boards. Hope you'll be able to make it up to our M&T soon!

Rich


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So how did you manage to get a hole the length of that thing. That would be one very long drill extension .
Excellent job on the style too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

GhoulishCop said:


> Hey Pumpkin (geez, I feel like we're dating when I say that ),
> 
> Thanks very much. Whatever technique I've used it's because I've learned from and stolen heavily from talented people on these boards. Hope you'll be able to make it up to our M&T soon!
> 
> Rich


:jol: Hey Rich, you can call me Jana, and you are hilarious! (and shhhh...mums the word on the dating thing)  I am planning on coming to the next M&T, but a part of me will be there for this one...(you will see when you get there) You are more than kind, and you will have to show me your painting technique when I come. I love to copy talented people!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow, Spiffy Paint job Rich. The obilisk looks fantastic! Love the aging technique. But... You might want to consider getting a better camera. My eyes are still adjusting......

Pumpkin, You are welcome to visit NJ Hookerman anytime. Rich keeps us all entertained


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That turned out really nicely!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Bone Dancer,

The "tower" portion is hollow actually open on the bottom so I only had to put a hole through the top of it. When I set it up, I pound in the rebar and put the PVC pipe on it. I then slide the base down the length, put the tower on top of that, then the bowl. To align the PVC through the tower, I just stick my finger in the hole and center it up that way.

Had the bottom been covered, I probably would have just drilled centered holes in the top and bottom and hoped they aligned when I put the PVC in.

Rich


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

it may be cheaper just to buy one of those flame cauldrons and spiffy up the outside of it?? I don't remember how much the one I have cost but prob between 20 and 30 at the time.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice job!


----------



## Sofaman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Nice bowl topper*

Fantastic job! Where did you find the bowl topper? Nice touch. It looks like a planter from Lowes or home depot. If so did you modify it any?


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Great work! Built an obelisk stone myself a few years back, and know they can be difficult.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, Sofaman, it's been awhile since I've done anything Halloween related so I haven't been on the boards till the past week or so. 

The topper was actually a flea market find, and when I saw it I knew where I wanted it. I think it cost me $1 or $2. The only modification I made was to drill a hole in the base to accept the PVC pipe. Thanks!

Rich


----------

